# Did you know...



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Saw this on accuweather...

"Solar summer is the quarter of the year with the most sunlight entering the Northern Hemisphere. The period is centered on the summer solstice. This encompasses most of May, all of June and July and the first few days of August."

What this means is that we are entering the seasonal period where it may take an extra day or day and a half to get the proper dry down in our forages....of course if your still hot and dry, this will not affect you nearly as much. Here in the Southeast, we have had tropical air in place for about a month and it has been difficult to get hay to dry properly. This has been a very difficult year(understatement) for many of us crop and forage producers....but if you can produce some kind of crop, there will be great demand for it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Wishing I had too much...of anything! Martin
Edit: I do...hot and dry. Its for sale!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yup, spent three days trying to get hay to dry, tedded it numerous times as well, the last of three fields I couldn't get even get the hilltops below 25%. Hazy days, dews that last till noon or 1 and moist ground....typical nothern indiana haymaking weather.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I didn't know what it was called, but yes in about the middle of August I always notice a difference in the way the sun feels. I was just thinking about this yesterday. While it was plenty hot still the sun just felt different.


----------

